# Surry County North Carolina Bee school Starts Feb 28



## GGTilton (Dec 6, 2014)

Surry County Beekeepers will be presenting a Bee School for beginning beekeepers. Classes will include:
‣ Introduction to Beekeeping
‣ The colony, organization, and life cycle
of the honeybee
‣ Equipment needed to get started
‣ How to assemble equipment
‣ Seasonal hive management of the
colonies
‣ Pests and diseases of the bees
‣ Harvesting and processing honey and
other hive products
‣ A field day to work with the bees
When: Saturday, February 28th, 9 am - 1 pm Saturday, March 7th, 9 am - 1 pm Monday, March 9th, 7 pm - 9 pm Field day to be announced
Where: Farm Bureau downstairs meeting room  112 White St, Dobson, NC 27017
Cost: $35/individual includes book “First Lessons in Beekeeping” by Keith
Delaplane and classroom instructions; additional family member (without book) $15.00; children 16 and younger may attend for free with a registered adult. Additional books $10.00 each if available. Refreshments provided.
Students joining Surry County Beekeepers may enter drawing for a nuc of local bees.
For reservations, please call Surry County Extension Office at 336-401-8025.
SPONSORED BY SURRY COUNTY BEEKEEPERS ASSOCIATION Check for updates at http://surrybeekeepers.org


----------

